# اعاده استخدام المياه المعالجه للصرف الصحى بالمستشفيات



## MOHAMED ELBARBARY (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل مسموح باستخدام
المياه السوداء( مياه الصرف الصحى التى تشمل المطابخ ودورات المياه) 
فى صناديق الطرد بالمستشفيات بعد معالجتها 
جزاكم الله خيرا وارجو ارسال الكود الخاص بذلك او الشروط الخاصه بذلك بمستشفيات وزراه الصحه بالمملكه العلربيه السعوديه


----------



## ياسر حسن (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ممنوع مطلقا بالسعودية استخام المياه السوداء او الرمادية اطلاقا بالمستشفيات لعدم انتشار الروائح والعدوى 
ولكن يمكن فقط استخدام المياه الرمادية فقط ( بعد معالجتها ) بالمبانى الادارية والسكنية 
ويوجد تعميم بذلك من وزارة الصحة السعودية


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

